# 20g Stand for 12 bucks



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so i needed a stand for my 20g discus grow out tank, but i didn't have much room or cash to spare so i decided to build a stand so i could have a tank over the clothes hamper in my bedroom. i bought the materials yesterday for $12 and change, for five 2x4x8 plus some wood screws. and i built it today in about an hour and a half. it's still just a ruff finish but in time i will sand and fill all the holes and gaps and then paint it black and maybe add some doors. i built it for structure not for looks but with a little imagination you could see how this could be a nice little stand for cheap. Cheers


----------

